# Foster babies



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is one of my youngsters who I call Theodore. 








One of the older foster babies, Thor.

I also have a bobtail tortie and a long hair tortie who are in the same litter as Thor!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Ohhhhh, I love love love Theodore. 
Thank you for helping these kitties.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Theodore is the one who got returned to me today. He is such a sweet passive little guy. Just likes to cuddle and watch you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Well pffffttt at anyone who would return such a sweetheart. They don't deserve him at all.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness what little cuties!!

Thor looks like an absolute doll, and WHO would return Theodore?! Look at that little face...

We'd love pics of the torties too!


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been trying to upload photos of them. But I'm mobile and keep getting a strange message. I'm also trying to upload recent pics of Georgia and Clinton.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I want Theodore I think you live close to me......self control.... I need self control....and a bobtail tortie !?Need major self control right now -_-


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Haha yes I'm in Decatur! My bobtail tortie is never gonna be the snuggly kind of cat. She's very independent and would rather just be in your presence then be cuddles or petted. I call her Widow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

liloddball said:


> Haha yes I'm in Decatur! My bobtail tortie is never gonna be the snuggly kind of cat. She's very independent and would rather just be in your presence then be cuddles or petted. I call her Widow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like my kind of cat  this isn't helping!! Casey will let me pet her and she likes to be by people but she isn't all over me with cuddles and I like that  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm trying to upload photos dang it but i keep getting a strange kb limit up! I'm trying to size the pics smaller and it's still not working.. Grrr she is a really pretty girl too. Let me see if I can do some kind of link share..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I get that message too on my mobile. This forum has a limit of how many pics you can upload via the app  and I sent you a pm 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Theodore would fit to our Pepper from his looks. I wish sometimes Pepper would be more cuddle and loving. She is very independent and doesn't want to be bothered.


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

When I get my computer I will upload my other pics I have. I've got some adorable ones but the app is limiting me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you upload them to an image-hosting site like photobucket or imgur, and then post them from there?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Or use tinypic as well... no need for an account.


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm mobile will those work for that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

You mean you're on a cellphone?

Just go to one of the websites listed, find the picture on your phone and upload it then copy the URL and paste it in the text box in this thread...


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zps98a63cde.jpg

Let's see if this works. First pic if an updated pic of Bill Clinton who is a whopping 14 lbs of lovins.  he's been such a good "Daddycat" lol 


Let me know if y'all can see that and I will upload the others.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yep! It's showing!!


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

Hooray!

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsbccf8a4e.jpg

Here's "Daddycat" in the processing of licking one of the foster babies when they were 4 weeks old. I believe that is my Theodore he's bathing lol 

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zps8db3fdb7.jpg

This was Abraham who is now known as Bulldozer to his new family! He is Theodore's brother. He went to his furever home Friday night! 

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb44c8751.jpg

This is Bella who was also apart of their litter. She is a long haired tortie. She went to one of my best friends and is spoiled rotten.

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsaf4116a5.jpg

And of course mamas boy Theodore 

These babies were my first foster baby bunch and my own personal rescue !


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Bill Clinton!! Did you ever think of adding "Monika L." ?!!
The kittens are Adorable, and "Daddy" Bill looks like he's Great with kittens!! 
Sharon


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

I did have a Monica she was semi feral and ended up passing away suddenly due to a heart condition  

But yes Daddycat is soo good with them. I'm still trying to upload more I have a few of Georgia to add too and my other foster bunch. Georgia is my grumpy pants and barely tolerated the kittens if they get too close to her or annoy her she will boop them on the head. I did catch a few pics of her playing with Theodore on the cat tree.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh my...I'm sorry you lost her
I'm glad you're keeping Theodore!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww! The pic of Bill Clinton (LOL!) grooming Theodore is just precious. :luv His brother Abraham is adorable too, and little Bella is such a cutie - she looks sooo tiny!


----------



## liloddball (Feb 2, 2014)

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsb204573f.jpg

Updated pic of Georgia!! My grumpy pants looks so peaceful here.

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zpscb022051.jpg

Georgia was actually playing with Theodore here. Which is a first as she usually growls or bops them on the head if they mess with her.

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zps4a8f1612.jpg

Here's Scarlett from my other foster batch, older kittens. She is in Thor and widows litter. She is super shy and timid and still has a long ways to go with her socialization skills.

http://i1375.photobucket.com/albums/ag479/Chelsea_Allen/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsad823f32.jpg

Thor made himself comfy on my 3 year old. Lol he loves to sleep on him up until he rolls over on him.


----------

